# I think my pacu is sick :-(



## yaniv1981 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello 
I have 2 pacu 4'inch in 50 galon tank 
And yesterday I notes that one of my pacu have swllos lips 

Anyone know if it's something in the water ?

Thanks :fish10:


----------



## redshark (Oct 4, 2010)

yaniv1981 said:


> Hello
> I have 2 pacu 4'inch in 50 galon tank
> And yesterday I notes that one of my pacu have swllos lips
> 
> ...


At that size its hard to say really, I had a pacu until it outgrew my tank! they grow extremely fast! fastest growing fish I've ever kept, they need a HUGE tank! But once mine did have a swollen bottom lip, reddish in colour. It could have swam into some decor and hurt itself, just keep your water quality up and make sure your feeding it good quality food! (dont overfeed) It should heal up itself, however have you noticed any other symptoms?


----------



## yaniv1981 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the quick respond 
I ask at the store today what can be and they give me " Fungus Guard " 
And I feed them with frozen food freshwater multi pack 
And blod worms 
I praboly over feed them I usd to give ones a day 2 frozen cube that's praboly the reason :-(


----------



## yaniv1981 (Jan 29, 2012)

this is short video that i took today 
i believe you can see here the lips of the fish is swollen 

my pacu is sick - YouTube


----------

